# meyer salt spreader does not work



## turf&snow98 (Dec 13, 2009)

need a little help, i have a meyer 36000 salt spreader, got it out of the garage this year and the motor was seized, so put a new motor/spinner/auger on it hooked it up to my controller and nothing ?? The controller wont even light up. I have power coming to the thick red wire from the battery, power @ little blue controller wire and ground at black controller wire, there is no power coming out of the thick controller wire, the controller does not light up. Is there a fuse in the controller somewhere i dont know about or something ?


----------

